# Kits photo thread - post the cuteness here



## Miss mouse (Mar 27, 2020)

I would like to start a thread of photo cuteness. From hairless wonders to the day they leave their mommas please post and update with pics of your kits as they turn into cute fluff balls 😍
I’ll start ❤️




my very first litter



our surprise litter



the second generation -and the litter size doubled!


----------



## Miss mouse (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Miss mouse (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 24, 2020)

June Bug's litter from this past winter


----------



## Miss mouse (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 26, 2020)

I’ve got a few pictures as of late..and I’ve got four does due, this week?  The first picture is NZ kits...not selling...I mean, they are not for sale yet, but we ‘list’ rabbits on the breeder thread on FB...not for sale..just to show everyone...but, everyone realizes that it means that in, however many weeks, they will be for sale..it’s basically a ‘teaser’...next pic..my French Lops..the doe is a new mom, made her nest in the corner, as I was doing chores, luckily I found them , but it wasn’t quick enough to save them all....lost four saved three..I’m just happy I didn’t lose them all!  The harlequin are lionhead....the mom has a double mane and skirt..buck too.  I think they will Be beautiful....At least two have the spilt face.  I’m not going to keep any..I have plenty of lionhead.  Next picture is a litter, born yesterday..of California.  Funny story...guy called att he beginning of covid...I didn’t think rabbits were going to sell at all.  He fibbed to me about his intentions.  I offered up my dear Cali girl..in the heat of the moment.  Never make a split decision!!  Anyways...I sold her, and my buck...said I’d breed her for him...plus a slew of NZ kits.  Then later he said they were all to be snake food, and dinner.  So, I begged to keep my Cali girl, I just love her..he wouldnt.  She’s not a full Cali, and doesn’t have the fight facial marks.  So, I busted my bumm to find him a Cali buck, paid too much...but he just wanted..a buck, not necessarily my buck.   Bred the two...on pick up day, I had bred a NZ doe, in hopes that I could convince him to take her instead...it worked!!  So, long story short...I now have a litter of pinkies...which, yes I know, will all be dinner...but, I still have my Cali girl!!  I like to cross her with my NZ buck, because kids love the ‘spots’...❤️🐰🥰. Oh, last picture is a lone wanderer of a harlequin lionhead...must be the leader!!


----------



## CraftyHen (May 26, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’ve got a few pictures as of late..and I’ve got four does due, this week?  The first picture is NZ kits...not selling...I mean, they are not for sale yet, but we ‘list’ rabbits on the breeder thread on FB...not for sale..just to show everyone...but, everyone realizes that it means that in, however many weeks, they will be for sale..it’s basically a ‘teaser’...next pic..my French Lops..the doe is a new mom, made her nest in the corner, as I was doing chores, luckily I found them , but it wasn’t quick enough to save them all....lost four saved three..I’m just happy I didn’t lose them all!  The harlequin are lionhead....the mom has a double mane and skirt..buck too.  I think they will Be beautiful....At least two have the spilt face.  I’m not going to keep any..I have plenty of lionhead.  Next picture is a litter, born yesterday..of California.  Funny story...guy called att he beginning of covid...I didn’t think rabbits were going to sell at all.  He fibbed to me about his intentions.  I offered up my dear Cali girl..in the heat of the moment.  Never make a split decision!!  Anyways...I sold her, and my buck...said I’d breed her for him...plus a slew of NZ kits.  Then later he said they were all to be snake food, and dinner.  So, I begged to keep my Cali girl, I just love her..he wouldnt.  She’s not a full Cali, and doesn’t have the fight facial marks.  So, I busted my bumm to find him a Cali buck, paid too much...but he just wanted..a buck, not necessarily my buck.   Bred the two...on pick up day, I had bred a NZ doe, in hopes that I could convince him to take her instead...it worked!!  So, long story short...I now have a litter of pinkies...which, yes I know, will all be dinner...but, I still have my Cali girl!!  I like to cross her with my NZ buck, because kids love the ‘spots’...❤🐰🥰. Oh, last picture is a lone wanderer of a harlequin lionhead...must be the leader!!


Beautiful babies!!


----------



## D and L Meadows (May 26, 2020)

Here's my three litters now..2 Holland Lops with 5 each and a American Chinchilla with 12!








Ive got at least six VM with blue eyes! My first VM litters, so I’m pretty excited. 






These little stinkers just figured out how to get out of the next box last night. Enjoying their greens this morning  😊


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 26, 2020)

I just bred my two BEW mini rex and blue eyed actor VM mini rex this morning..pedigree...I saw three fall offs, but I left them together a half hour, so I’m sure there were more!  Yeah!  I’m sooo excited to see the kits!  These were my score lately...I had to drive, by myself to NY..,Chris is sick of during all over the place for rabbits...don’t blame him, me too.  My buying spree is done...honestly, the chores take too long just in the morning I work 5 hours..then eat lunch, do the extras, do more milking, night chores, eat, wash eggs, do computer work..go to bed around midnight...oh listen to this...some knuckle heads from ALASKA texted me at 4am the other night to buy a rabbit!!   I said how do you plan to get it there....then I rudely..which NOT typical of me..,but I said, thanks for waking me for nothing....lol...but, seriously, people text me almost every night, late ...like 1am...for rabbits!!  I take my phone because the clock isn’t reliablue, and, well, my dad is 80, etc...Anyways...    @D and L Meadows ...those bunnies are. Dry darn cute, and I’m thrilled you got so many blue eyes and VM marked!


----------



## CraftyHen (May 26, 2020)

Our litters are a month old now.  Had 3 kindle within a day of each other but 1 mama got sick and we lost the kits. These other litters are doing great.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 27, 2020)

I lost an entire litter last month.  I waited 26 days after me doe’s due date to rebreed...I always wait...u know some say you can rebreed the same same day as they were due, but I’ve been today many rabbit can go 40 days.  Anyways...I waited 26 days.....I tebepred her.  Within and hour she miscarried.....10 were dead right off the bat...three I managed to save for a day....it was awful..all my fault.  So, now she’s due...but, nothing yet...so, I’m thinking she didn’t take??  Because the of all the kits that were blocking the way to the ovaries?to be honest, I’m kind of glad...pet sales have died..but not breeder sales.  These were a liter of NZ/Cali....which kids love the “spots”. But breeders don’t.,,they just see meat mutts.


----------



## CraftyHen (May 27, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I lost an entire litter last month.  I waited 26 days after me doe’s due date to rebreed...I always wait...u know some say you can rebreed the same same day as they were due, but I’ve been today many rabbit can go 40 days.  Anyways...I waited 26 days.....I tebepred her.  Within and hour she miscarried.....10 were dead right off the bat...three I managed to save for a day....it was awful..all my fault.  So, now she’s due...but, nothing yet...so, I’m thinking she didn’t take??  Because the of all the kits that were blocking the way to the ovaries?to be honest, I’m kind of glad...pet sales have died..but not breeder sales.  These were a liter of NZ/Cali....which kids love the “spots”. But breeders don’t.,,they just see meat mutts.


Aww not your fault, nature takes its course.  Unfortunately, we're left to tidy up after and feel the guilt.


----------



## MtViking (May 27, 2020)

Rex/satins


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 28, 2020)

I bred Mt two new BEW mini rex and castor Blue eyes VM Mini Rex two days ago...bot he’s a great buck!!  Now I’m like a kid before Christmas!!  Can’t wait!!


----------



## Teneniel (Jun 23, 2020)

Silver fox mama dropped three blues (plus two black) a couple weeks ago and the blues are so curious about everything. Worried about this litter though because mom has been heat panting all day and won’t feed them. Hopefully it cools down tomorrow!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ok, we’ve been dropping kits all over the farm lately....I’ll do my best to keep the breeds straight!  So, every bunny on the farm is pedigree..and I’m starting to show Holland lops and mini rex...so I’m starting to work on posing, measurements, etc....

HL kits...
HL kit at 4 weeks..very promising..
HL kit at 4 weeks..need the ears to drop..
True dwarf HL..10 weeks..weighs 10.55 oz!!
lionhead litter
mini lop litter
VM min8 rex litter
mini lop litter
HL posing ..8 weeks 
lionhead litter born yesterday.....


----------



## CraftyHen (Aug 14, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok, we’ve been dropping kits all over the farm lately....I’ll do my best to keep the breeds straight!  So, every bunny on the farm is pedigree..and I’m starting to show Holland lops and mini rex...so I’m starting to work on posing, measurements, etc....
> 
> HL kits...
> HL kit at 4 weeks..very promising..
> ...


Adorable!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 27, 2020)

More kits....these I’m super excited about...there’s a chocolate harlequin in here, there O/B harlequin, one is great so far...if it’s a buck I’m definitely keeping him!  Already have a doe, but this might be better?  So might replace her?  Plus two tris..can’t tell the color yet, but I’m thinking one is a chocolate and the other is blue...very nice litter❤️🙏🐰🎉

ive got some other cuties I’ll post too🤣❤️


----------



## drstratton (Sep 7, 2020)

My first litter was born today...I'm calling them my Labor Day special!  13 kits in this litter...I'm thinking I might be bottle feeding! If my other doe is pregnant, she's due next week, hoping for a small litter and maybe I can foster some of these to her!

<iframe width="1180" height="664" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Miss mouse (Sep 19, 2020)

I haven't been on in a while, I love all these beautiful pictures that have been posted! <3


----------



## Niele da Kine (Sep 25, 2020)

All chocolates!


----------



## Rex79 (Oct 27, 2020)

Here are my Rex kits when they were 3 weeks old.  They are now 5 and a half weeks old and getting cheeky as they try to hop out of their cages!


----------



## Niele da Kine (Oct 28, 2020)

Political baby bunnies!  They're part of the "Carrots for All' party.






This is baby Vladamir having lunch with mumbun.  He's about four weeks old in the picture.  He's a baby English angora


----------



## BunniesOhMy (Nov 8, 2020)

Born a few days ago. Didnt know my female was pregnant! I have my two females together and they take turns protecting these little guys. I dont think my California is the mom because the gray and white one protects them most and jumps to go protect them. Most of the fur  pulled is gray. Two died and were kicked to the side when I discovered them. But we have 5 who are getting more active by the day! They actually hop now when surprised but theyre very small. 🥰 I love this! Our first generation born here. Two have the Rhinelander pattern of dady bun, 2 are gray and 1 is black.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 9, 2020)

This is Daisy with her seven week old kits.  It's an early morning feeding time so the sunlight is coming in at an angle.  In another hour, they will be in the shade to stay nice and cool.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 15, 2020)

These little English angoras are out of Hillside Black Lotus by Hillside DaffyDill.  Her second litter and his first.  Litter of six, three black, one chocolate and two tortoiseshell.  No REW even though both parents have the recessive for it.  Only two torts, even though DaffyDill is a tort and Lotus has the recessive for it.

They showed up a day early and this picture was taken when I went out to check and make sure her nest box was ready.  I'll put a note on her chart to get her nest box ready at least a day early.

The name theme this year is names starting with "V" for Virus and/or hopefully Vaccine.  These bunnies provide fiber for Hula Bunny yarn which is colored by the color of the bunnies.  Which means we probably won't be keeping the tortoiseshells since we already have enough fiber providers in that color.  We will probably choose one of the black ones, depending on quality, conformation, gender, etc.  But, it's still way too early to pick and choose who's going to become part of the herd and who's going to move to a new home later.


----------



## paintedhearts90 (Jan 4, 2021)

here is my first babies of the year!!!  (i have a pretty blue doe fixing to have bbys tomorrow as well)
 the babies <3


the daddy

 momma   

it kinda cracks me up that one baby looks like its gunna be white


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 27, 2021)

English angora, they need a bit of growing before they get fuzzy.  Five black, one albino and I'll be keeping at least one doe if not two and maybe the best buck as well.

Now there needs to be a name theme for this year.  Last year it was names starting with 'V' for Vaccine.  Now, maybe some sort of cosmic names?  Luna, Stella, Star, Comet, Phobos, Io, Juno, whatever the names of Jupiter's moon are.  Jupiter and Pluto, too, for that matter?  

Otherwise, what's a good name theme for this year?  We've done spices, qualities of light, atmospheric conditions, names of famous people (I get to pick who's famous, though), names that started with 'Z' (the first baby of that year told me his name was Zookie Schwartz), Roman names, 'V' names and now?


----------



## Fishychix (Mar 2, 2021)

Babies 🥰


----------



## Niele da Kine (Mar 3, 2021)

Lotus did it again, a day early!  I think there's nine of them there, they're probably less than two hours old.  I guess you can tell from the wool in the nest that these are English angoras.

This is the same litter later in the same day.



They've dried off and aren't so shiny anymore.  The doe is black and the buck is agouti.  Not quite sure what all colors are in here.  Some agouti, maybe a lilac?  Chocolate?  Opal?  Don't see any of the bright pink ones that are albino, though.  But, some more agouti of any variety will be nice.

Lotus is a sweet doe, she didn't hardly get grumpy at me for fussing with her babies.  She did get bribed with some grasses, though.  Bunnies sure are easy to bribe.


----------

